# OhioGamefishing.com Opening Celebration Tournament and Food Drive!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*[size=-1]







[/size]*​*[size=-1]*​*Click HERE to sign up![/size]*


[size=-1]*What?*[/size][size=-1] *[size=-1]OhioGamefishing.com Opening Celebration Tournament [/size]**[size=-1]and Food Drive[/size]*[/size]

[size=-1]*Where?* Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle, Jim Coreys Shop on Tappan Lake[/size]

[size=-1]*When?*[/size][size=-1] June 19, 2004[/size]

[size=-1]*Who?* All Members of Ohiogamefishing.com and Their Families and Friends!

*Why?* To Thank our Members for Making OhioGamefishing.com Ohio's Complete Anglers Resource, and to support our Ohio communities in need.[/size]

[size=-1]*FREE* Cookout (Courtesy of the OGF Development Team) - 2:30PM [/size]

[size=-1]*FREE*[/size][size=-1] Raffle of Donated Prizes during/after cookout[/size]

[size=-1]*FREE* Games for Kids ages 5-12 with prizes![/size]

[size=-1]*All Species* Pot Tournament with 100% Payback[/size]



[size=-1]Please join us at Jim Corey's Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle on June 19, 2004 for the Grand Opening Celebration Bash of Ohio's NEWEST and COMPLETE Angler Resource: Ohiogamefishing.com. A list of events are as follows:[/size]​ 
[size=-1]*$10 Entry All Species Tournament- Tappan Lake- 9:00AM-2:00PM*[/size]​
[size=-1]$10 Entry per angler, 5-fish Limit - Total Weight, ALL Species Included. Payback 100%: 1st- 60% 2nd- 25% 3rd- 15%). Wife/Husband/Partners/Family Teams Permitted as long as in the same boat, or in the same bankspace. Only 5 fish total weighed in per paying registered participant or team. The tournament is broken down into 4 catagories for entry, all of which will have seperate pots. Anglers may choose to fish for the following:[/size]​[size=-1]1.Bass​2.Panfish (Crappie, Bluegill, White Bass)
3.Saugeye/Walleye
4.Catfish/Carp

Participants will chose which catagory the choose to fish for upon registration. The $10 per angler entry fee is broken down as follows: $7.00 towards the pot of the species you intend to fish for, and $3.00 for the single biggest (any species) fish caught pot. This tournament is designed for fun and not strict competition. We encourage all members to fish, and look forward to seeing you at the scales![/size]

[size=-1]*Cookout At Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle at 2:30 PM*[/size]​ 
[size=-1]After the tournament, we invite everyone to Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle for a summer cookout OGF style! All food is provided by The OhioGamefishing.com development team at no cost, other than your good company! Just bring your chairs and appetite![/size]​ 
[size=-1]*Free Raffle of Donated Prizes during or after the cookout*[/size]​ 
[size=-1]*Games for Kids with prizes! (ages 5-12)*[/size]​ 
[size=-1]​(3-legged Run, Egg Carry, Waterballoon Toss, etc.) with prizes hosted by Fishinchick![/size]

[size=-1]There's only two things we ask of our members and families attending the event...for each person to bring a canned good to the outing, which will all be given to Ohio charities on behalf of our entire OhioGamefishing.com members and family. We also ask that you HAVE A GREAT TIME!. [/size]

[size=-1]*For those that may be interested, you may sign up here!*​ 
Any questions can be directed to Shawn Woerlein (Tpet96) at [email protected].[/size]


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

im bringing desert 100 small cream puffs. don t know how many of family coming yet so i didn t fill form. husk


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great time! I am not sure of my plans yet though. My summer is crammed with stuff and kids are in baseball until late June. How soon do you need a registration?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll take them up to the night before the event  And if plans change the day of, feel free to drop in  We just need an approximate head count ASAP from the majority of the site so we know how much food to prepare


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal. Tappan is only about 1.5 hours from me and I have always wanted to give it a shot. I marked my calendar so if things open up for me I will try to make it.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I wish I was able to attend but my bass club will be volunteering our time at the Delaware State Park "Kid's day" on that date. Hopefully I will be able to make the next one.

Blaise
aka "JBJ"


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I plan to attend.

I could bring a bunch of perch filets if someone has a deep fryer and wants to cook.

Kim


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on Kim. Hold that thought...I do believe we're bringin fryers for that very reason.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sign up confirmations can be seen here -> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8652


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

This idea to awsome. Love the thought of having a food drive at the same time to help people out.

I'll try my hardest to be there, it's just hard to say what my schedule will look like.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Be nice to see you stop by fishman  Perch and cream puffs  Is that legal to eat both at once  Sounds great fellows.....CATKING


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

As of 4/27/04, here's a list of the OGF members currently registered for the outing:


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?p=22605#post22605


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake,

THANKS! 


To let you all know. I"m in the process of working out a deal with Burger King here in Galion. I plan to buy 1 case of whopper meat and fixins (cheese, buns, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle) at their cost, and am asking for 1 case plus fixins be donated to us free of charge. My thinking is to offer each donor to the Red Cross that stops by a free plate of food. That is almost 300 burgers in total that way.......should be more than enough


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Members...we are searching far and wide for quality door prizes to be given away to those of you in attendance at the outing.
We hope to put some big smiles on your faces!
Make sure you get signed up!You dont want to miss this!
__________________


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I signed up on the rsvp page will be coming up planning on bringing the wife and 4 kids so you guys better look out the kids are wild. Plan to fish the tourny for bass. Hopefully my chicago trip in june doesn't mess this up. Had to go in april going next sunday then agian in june and october for trainning


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Where are all the guys and gals from the SW section of this state?????????? Come on guys and gals, this drive isn't that far, I drive it in about 3 1/2 hours. This is a GREAT area, and I've been there probably 5-6 times. I'm picking up a few door prizes from the OGF team also........ Maybe a stella reel  ......  .......But there will be a special door prize that is a must to have  CATKING


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I take it there will be alot of OGF gear available at this event shirts hats etc..........


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's the plan F4F


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i signed up but don t see my name on the board??/ i will be there with family. and neighbors.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Shakedown will be updating this section soon, husky. Wouldn't be an outing without you  If I recall cream puffs  DA KING !!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry fellas for gettin this out late!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Come on folks! If you haven't already, we urge those planning to attend to sign up ASAP so we can get a good head count so we can prepare accordingly. If you are having a problem with the online form (some have), feel free to email your info to one of the OGF Development Team guys. Looking forward to it!

Here's the updated list as of today 5/24/04


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

...to the list. And we will be bringing my "highly modified baked beans".


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

As of Today, we have *97* OGF members and families signed up! If you haven't already, we urge you to do so soon! The OGF TEAM has also rounded up some more items to giveaway, including coolers and rod/reel combos  Come and get em, and *don't forget your canned good donations*!










The first 15 or so signups are cut off at the top...my screen wasn't big enough to capture them all, and I was too lazy to meld the list together...so if you've signed up, and don't see your name, we've got you covered!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be there for sure. Checked my schedule and i leave for chicago on the 13th and will be back on thursday night so no problem with sat. Plan to fish the tourny but that may change


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Starting to take form !!! This will be one heck of an outing. I really hope some of the members form the west side of the state can make it. It's a bit of a drive, but this particular outing will be well worth it. All I know is DA KING has alot of cookin to do   Thanks to each and every member who has signed up. And PLEASE, do not forget to bring a can food item for the Red Cross  Thanks to All !!!! CATKING.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw the paragraph about the outing in the Akron Beacon Journal today. Didn't see it in the Plain Dealer. 
Am i safe to say that Big Daddy is your official OGF Media advisor?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be correct 

However, Lewis had us published in a few other papers as well, so we gotta give him credit too


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. Lewis is the "man" who got us in the Beacon. I'm getting us on TV. This coming Wednesday on the PAX23 News at 6:30. Lewis is tha star of that one too, but I took all the pix and edited it.

At the June event, just refer to ol' Lewis as "Hollywood".  

Carl


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

guys i wont make this one it is my first wedding aniv. the wife would be real happy with me if i blew that off to go fishing hope you have a great time  ......jim


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Getting very close guys and gals !!! Please don't forget to bring a canned food item and of course yourselves for a GREAT TIME !!!!!!!! CATKING


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

As of June 3, 2004 we have roughly 108 signed up to attend! If you are planning on attending, PLEASE sign up ASAP so we know how many folks we need to accomodate! Thanks, and see you in just over 2 WEEKS!!!


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishus-esox-Crazzius AKA Fishcrazzy will be there with Roadman but I have to consume 13 bean buritos for the three hour ride. Roadman Chaufering. Email us if we can do anything. 
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Question I may have missed it but it says the cookout is a 2:30pm but what time is everyone getting there and what time will the fishing tournys start.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The tournament will start at 9:00 AM I'd say get there at least an hour early to sign in, and get into the tournament. We'll be signing in at Corey's bait store. (Cripple Creek). Yu can also get your ticket form the give aways and other tickets we'll have. We may have a room for Saturday night also if your interested.


----------



## Slabslayer (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd love to make the outing, but my schedule just won't allow for it. Are there any plans in the works for an outing somewhere closer to SW Ohio or anywhere for that matter. It would be great to get out to one sometime and meet some of you guys and do some fishing. I'll mark this one on the calendar just in case time opens up for me, Please let us know of any other outings in the works, though. If you have another one similar to this one, I can get some good raffle/door prizes.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Slabslayer- I think the best thing to do would be to have one big family type outing every year for our OGF members. Each year we could possibly have it in a diffrent region of the state, as to give each member a chance to join in on the fun. This has not been discussed, but it surely will be.[discussed] Maybe next season one in the Columbus area. Also, one up towards the north west, say Grand Lake St. Marys........ Stay Tuned.CATKING


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Signed up.Me and Mrs.stampede will be there.What,s the camping situation?Do we have an area reserved for OGF?What,s others doing,camping,cabins.Do they have cabins.Were planning on coming up early friday.Never been there and need to know what to plan for.Also signed up for the cat/carp tourney.Is this lake big enough for all of us plus the regulars?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see ya coming Stampede. The lake is BIG, so no problems there. As far as camping, I don't know who is doing what about that. Some are staying in hotels, that I believe are booked already. But Corey lives in that area, and maybe he can help you with the questions. Maybe call and reserve a campsite??? This lake is ran by the MWSD, and does not fall under the Ohio State Parks system, as far as I know. I'll try to find out something today. CATKING


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Here ya go Stampede and members.......... www.mwcdlakes.com All the info about this lake and area.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll be camping there..more than likely will get there on friday early morning..


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

If anyone has an open seat for one more person, please send me a PM. I would like to get on someone's boat who will be fishing for saugeyes.

Darryl


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Which member is corey?
Question about the tournament,5 fish per person.If you have two people in a boat,in the carp & cat catorgory,your both catching nice size fish,lets say we get lucky and both are catching nice size carp.I've got a nice size live well but it would only be able to hold a few big carp or cats.How do you transport large fish like that and keep them alive?I could keep them on a stringer while anchored but what to do when moving?This is also the first tournament i've ever been in.With my luck of late i'll have plenty of room.  
I would think bank fishermen might have this problem.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Corey is his member name  He owns Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle, the place we will be holding this huge outing  You can always take a very nice fish to the scales to weigh it, then release it. That bank people will probably do this. It might not be a good idea for you boaters to run around doing this  But I believe some of the catters use burlap bags to transport big fish. By the way, Corey is part of the OGF Team on this site  He really cracks the whip on the rest of us.............  CATKING


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

If I can get the money from Mrs. Ncraft150 I will camp also. Any one else camping PM me and maybe we can meet at the campgrounds friday night.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Were will the weigh in be.Will there be one by the boat ramp?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Weigh-in...We're scheduled to have that at the ramp, as of now. 

As for weighing in, we will have someone at the scales all day long, in the event you want to weigh your catch in increments throughout the day. Our goal is to try our best to release these fish alive, unless they are caught with the purpose of consumption. My recommendation for boaters (if you don't have a livewell, or run out of room) is to shoot back to the ramp and weigh them immediately. The premise here is to have a great time, and give caught fish minimal stress.

Hope that helps!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,it looks like i'll be making the trip and fishing(along with toad and mrs. toad) against some of the best eye guys around.with the exception of one bridge jigging trip, i've never fished for tappan eyes,so maybe we'll just tie up to corey's boat and take his leftovers   
i will gladly and humbly accept any help in figuring out the lake
see y'all there.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Do we have an updated list of how many's in the tournament?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I was hoping to camp but won't have my children till Sun ( Fathers Day )
Maybe next year we can stay away from "Holiday" weekends  

I know it is a little late for this outing but in the future maybe we could ask about bringing side dishes to add to the flavor of the festivities?  

On a side note I have a change in the number of people and children coming... Who can I send the updated info too?

THANKS in advance


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You can post it here and we'll make the changes.If you want to bring a side dish that would be just fine. Or if you want just grab a few more can good that we can donate to the red cross. See you there on June 19th.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I will update the tourney list today and post it.

Side dishes WILL be there. The OGF TEAM guys and some members have volunteered to bring them, so feel free to bring some if you would like.

Don't worry about changing your RSVP. We'll have you covered either way!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*Here's the tally as of today:*

Bass  5 entries (3 singles, 2 teams)

Panfish  5 entries (5 teams)

Eyes  10 entries (2 singles, 8 teams)

Carp/Cats  9 entries (2 singles, 7 teams)



Total attending the outing/cookout: 115

These are just estimates based on who has signed up so far. We lost a few tournament participants (mainly bass/panfish) due to us staff guys have decided to rule ourselves ineligible. Not a bad thing, as we'll all be way to busy to fish!

8 more days folks! *Don't forget those canned goods*


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Members- There will be a TON of food there. Hamburgers with the fixins, Cincinnati style Bratts, Metts and Ball Park Franks, side dishes out the whazoo-'tater salad,baked beans, pasta salad, macaroni salad.you all get the picture  BBQ Ribs......the list goes on. PLEASE DO NOT FORGET CANNED FOODS FOR THE RED CROSS !!! And tip the chef.....


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

This should be a great time! I'll be driving down on Friday, Staying at Tappan Hideaway Cabin, about a mile from the lake. I'm bringing 5 fishing partners and two boats now. If you staff members need any extra help, just let me know.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The wife ok'd the camping for me. I'll be meeting up with Crappielooker at the campgrounds if anyone else is interested.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Can anyone give me directions to Tappan Lake campgrounds? Mapquest.com doesn't recognize their address. Thanks.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Capt Muskey, but your only obligation is to enjoy yourself (and bring canned goods )


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Yippie!!!
I get to go camping and will be there friday eve... 
With chum


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a heads up to anyone fishingin the tournament, no chuming alowed!! 3 day prior to the tournament. Yes, we will have people watching


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I signed up yesterday - I hope I'm not too late. Family is looking forward to camping up there. I looked in the reports section and didnt see too much on Tappan, anybody got any eye tips for a first-timer? Or will I have to wait till after the weigh-in?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bmagill...Got your RSVP, everything is cool. No clue on Tappan myself, but considering there's a few bucks on the line, you might have guessed it right


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see you heading over !!! I can give you a few tips on Tappan.s eyes  I believe they can be found in the water is a very good hint......  Be nice to see you again!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

catking said:


> Hey Members- There will be a TON of food there. Hamburgers with the fixins, *Cincinnati style Bratts, Metts * and Ball Park Franks, side dishes out the whazoo-'tater salad,baked beans, pasta salad, macaroni salad.you all get the picture  BBQ Ribs......the list goes on. PLEASE DO NOT FORGET CANNED FOODS FOR THE RED CROSS !!! And tip the chef.....


Them going to be be Bluegrass Hott Metts if so find some Hudy to wash em down with


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

DT...Bring the Hudy and it will be one heck of a shindig


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Thanks, King - If they're in the water I have a fighting chance. I thought you were going to tell me they'd all be in your livewell.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be coming along with KSU. he said he needed someo9ne to guide him to the fish.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

In DA KING'S live well? Are you kidding me  We have an assortment of everything there downtown  Bluegrass bratts, big red smokies........ now I'm hungry


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Johnnyboy, 

If KSU builds it, they will come.....lol  

Darryl


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Plan On Coming Also..no Tournament For Me Though...i Dont Know How To Catch Fish....SHOULD I BRING CHAIRS?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Argee...Bring chairs!

Glad you're gonna make it!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like we are getting some last minute sign ups !!! This is great guys and gals !!! I'll be looking forward to meeting all of you. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

we drawing straws to see who fishes with corey or is he out, cause he lives in tappen ........heh heh........OR DO YOU LIKE COMPETITION!!!!! should make him fish with the kids..ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys are lucky I'm not bringing my son. He'd outfish all you bass guys....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

...or the gill fisherman!!!!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Were showing up friday morning,is there any problems with the wife and i fishing on friday?I saw the no chumming but nothing about fishing before the tourney.we've entered the carp/cat tourney.I want to do some bass fishing but the wife can only handle so much of it so we'll switch to cats and carp later in the day.Will fishing the day before be allowed?


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a friendly and informal shindig so do what blows your skirt up! Smile, spit, wiggle your ears, snap your suspenders.............HAVE FUN!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> This is a friendly and informal shindig so do what blows your skirt up! Smile, spit, wiggle your ears, snap your suspenders


jim,just so long as you don't plunk your magic twanger


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

You remember FROGGY!!! (But then you remember BEFORE Doris Day was a virgin!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It's gonna be nice to see some of the old guys again. This is the one thing I'm looking most forward to. That and meeting new members  Little Daddy O's pic makes me laugh !!! Nice clone there Carl.............. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Carl,that Kids Hand Is Huge,bet Hes Got A Good Grip!!!!!!!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Since this is the first... 
I am hoping someone brings a log/register that everyone can sign  
Clyde aka atrkyhntr


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll be signing everyone in.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope you all have a great time, take plenty of pictures I have weekend coverage for the shop so we won't be able to attend the festivity's, have a great time and be careful on the water.......Doc and Lynn


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Doc!!! We will be thinking about you and Lynn !! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The truck and boat are loaded, the boat is covered and hitched to the truck and ready to go. I'm half tempted to call off work tomorrow and start early!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hahahahaa


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I did not search around to find what I am going to ask, so please don't be mad that I ask.

I know we are weighing in at the ramp, but are we also signing up/ paying there or at Jim's???? 

Like I said, I did not look for the answer before I posted this so help me out!!!
thanks!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

rockbass...sign i nis a jim's...check the announcement thread at the top of each forum for details.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Folks......SIgn in will be at Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle (Jim Corey's Place). We will have rules, maps, etc. for the ramp when you sign in. The weigh in will be just around the corner from the ramp. All of this will be explained when you register. It is all VERY easy and will go smoothly 

For ALL the updates........visit this link:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/announcement.php?f=5


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't wait till tommorrow it is gonna be great. The lake will be crazy with all of us then all the pleasure boaters and stuff. 

See ya tommorrow!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Look as if I can at least show up for this event. 
See you at Corey's Place.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be there tomorrow before the cookout, not going to be able to make the tourny working on boat and have a saftey town graduation to go to in the morning for my little boy. Watch out guys the wife gave the 2 little boys mohawks while i was in chicago so if ya see a guy walking around with 4kids and wife with to little mohawks its me.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i expect pics of the outing it will be a good one pics of fish and the people with names i demand it  jim


----------

